# Tarpon Leader Stretcher



## Guest (Jun 29, 2017)

Drill some small holes about 1" apart & run bungee cord thru them knotted on the backside with a small loop passed thru the PVC for the hook while on the other side PVC drill a hole just large enough to hold a knot & dremel a slot to the drilled hole for the coiled leader to slip thru. Since most use fluorocarbon leaders there's less call for stretchers which were preferred with mono that held "coil" memory.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Capt Jim Farrior makes some out of acrylic that are awesome for the quick change loop system
https://goo.gl/images/Dk52RT


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

MariettaMike said:


> Capt Jim Farrior makes some out of acrylic that are awesome for the quick change loop system
> https://goo.gl/images/Dk52RT


Jim's tarpon stretchers are truly a work of art, I saw the once he has in his skiff, he's one talented dude !


----------

